
Show HN: Code Change Filters for Git with Bitbucket, GitHub and GitLab Support - sdesol
https://gitsense.com/blog/gitsense-contexts.html
======
sdesol
Code change filters is how I describe my context technology. My background is
in developing in house productivity solutions for large enterprises and I
never liked how we communicated code changes, since it required too much
effort to put things into context.

With GitSense contexts, it's very easy to logically group code changes from
different branches, repos, and GitHosting solutions (Bitbucket, GitHub,
GitLab).

The front end (100% JavaScript) will also be opened sourced, which is critical
since I want others to be able to decorate commit messages among other things.
For example, if a commit message references a bug tracking number for an
internal tool, I want to context creator to be able convert that number to a
usable hyperlink.

